# Penn 320 GTi or Okuma Convector CN 45 C????



## turfrooster (Apr 16, 2007)

Has anyone had any experience with casting these reels? I just had the level wind removed on the Penn 320, and the Convector doesnt have a level wind. I was just wondering if you guys think they would be worth using for casting. I know ther'e a little big, but they have the line capacity. Any suggestions would be appreciated.l


----------



## WILSON (Aug 27, 2002)

I have tried to cast the 320 when I first started surf fishing and didn't like it. It was very hard to slow down, with no casting control.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*Good Boat Reels*

But not for casting.. JAM


----------



## Baitshack (Aug 28, 2004)

*320 and Okuma*

Ditto


----------



## turfrooster (Apr 16, 2007)

Yea I figured yall would say that. Im just doing the best I can with my budget. Im going to try out the 320 as soon as I get the chance. I'll probly leave the Okuma for the pier and boat. Thanks guys.


----------



## thebeachcaster (Aug 7, 2006)

*Tr*

If it is too fast to cast, first put the "sprocket" that enguages the threader back into the left side plate. Or get someone to do it if not confident. The friction from this sprocket will slow it down a little. You can put grease in the bearings as well. Magging it would help and I think there could be enough space between the plate and the spool. Depending on what that spool is made out of (I am assuming a metal that that is magnetic) it should not be too hard. Tight'n down on the break and don't give up. You may not be able to hit the distance with that reel, but you gotta start somewhere. 

I DO THINK that in the future you might want to look at something else. BUT tinker with that thing man!! Work with what ya got and I bet you could make it work for ya until you justify spending more money.


----------



## chilehead2 (Jun 20, 2006)

*magnetic?*

spool doesnt need to be magnetic, it must be conductive. like aluminium.


----------



## Redhorse (Mar 1, 2006)

I have the 320 on a 10' berkley glow stick for flathead fishin' down at the river...I have used it as a spare/loaner surf rig on 3 of my NC trips now. I can certainly cast farther with my squidders and my 545, but after a few throws with that 320...It was putting the bait out there for me  . 

I did not take the level wind off, as this reels primary purpose is still night fishing for flatheads where I typically do not need to cast more that 25-30 yds. However, even with the level wind on it, I can throw 4nbait 65-70yds using the OTG cast with a little thumb...just remember to keep it on the spool and not the line  .

When you finally move up to something better for distance casting...the 320 will still make a great reel for the inlet, or an anchor rod if your pin-rigging.


----------



## nomadfl (Jan 7, 2007)

If I was going with the Convector, I would use the CV20-C, which I have magged, or with the larger CV30-C which would be the largest reel for surf casting.

The CV30-C holds 450/15 340/20 280/25 mono line

The CN model is the older model, all the new ones are CV's ...cost about $60.00.

The magged CV20-C that I have really works well. The mags are fixed .. not adjustable.

If you can't aford a Penn 525 Mag, go for the CV20-C and mag it ...cost about $60.00 opcorn:


----------



## turfrooster (Apr 16, 2007)

Alright, thanks for the advice guys.


----------



## thebeachcaster (Aug 7, 2006)

*Ch*

You are right. My bust.


----------

